# Soaking wet footwells on drivers side TT 8s MK3 Coupe



## cchamberlain (Dec 4, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Just thought I'd post this here as I am starting to tear my hair out over this!

After the recent heavy downpours the drivers side foot wells (front and rear) in my MK3 coupe are absolutely soaked, you can literally see / make puddles (see video link below).

https://drive.google.com/open?id=16kaX5 ... lRJmYvLYjW

I can't see how any water would be getting in at all which is why it is driving me mad.

Any help would be highly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Todd Hoffman (Nov 18, 2019)

Not TT specific, you sure it's not coming from underneath?

Had a leak in my Mini last year. Get someone to sit in the car while you pour a watering can over/around car door joins possible water entry points. Mine was simply a tiny nick in the rubber seal which I would never have ever have found. Mini replaced under warranty for me.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Are there any cables that come through the bulk head there? If so check the seals. If you've got a lot of leaves in the gully at the bottom of the screen, that might be filling and letting water run along the cables and through the bulkhead.


----------



## cchamberlain (Dec 4, 2019)

Todd Hoffman said:


> Not TT specific, you sure it's not coming from underneath?
> 
> Had a leak in my Mini last year. Get someone to sit in the car while you pour a watering can over/around car door joins possible water entry points. Mine was simply a tiny nick in the rubber seal which I would never have ever have found. Mini replaced under warranty for me.


Thanks I will try this when I next get chance. The dark evenings and rainy weekends are a nightmare to get anything done lately!


----------



## cchamberlain (Dec 4, 2019)

KevC said:


> Are there any cables that come through the bulk head there? If so check the seals. If you've got a lot of leaves in the gully at the bottom of the screen, that might be filling and letting water run along the cables and through the bulkhead.


Thanks will check this also. Not sure if any cables come through but will have a look


----------



## Saturn5 (Dec 10, 2018)

Just something else to consider - when parked is the car on level ground or on an angled drive? (for example)
If on an angle water can and does travel everywhere ,therefore, using a watering can may not be enough to create the water ingress.
In its usual parking spot, and with you inside with a good light, it may be worth while getting a mate to use a hose pipe on the car and soaking it.If the water is "travelling" it may be a few minutes before it leaks into the foot well.

If parked at an angle do you get water inside (ie front facing up) or the other way round (ie back facing up)

Hope this may help along with the other suggestions - tracing water ingress is a pain so good luck


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Do you have any water in the boot and around the battery as rear hatch seals used to be an issue on early mk3s and would soon migrate to the floor area?


----------



## NP46 (Sep 8, 2019)

Might be worth a read, I know it's a mk 1 but it might give some hints....

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1610457


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I would check that the drains at the bottom of the windscreen and spoiler housing are not blocked.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Pinpointing water ingress can be a right pain, when I left my car in for SS seat trim repair the technician found water under the driver seat. After water testing for a couple of days it turned out to be the door and was fixed under warranty. This required the replacement of a B&O speaker array which wasn't channelling water, that entered via the window seal, away as it should. He also removing the trim from the door sill to apply some additional sealing tape just to be sure! I hadn't even noticed the leak before the tech pointed it out...


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Todd Hoffman said:


> Not TT specific, you sure it's not coming from underneath?
> 
> Had a leak in my Mini last year. Get someone to sit in the car while you pour a watering can over/around car door joins possible water entry points. Mine was simply a tiny nick in the rubber seal which I would never have ever have found. Mini replaced under warranty for me.


This is the only way unfortunately. Get a mate to gently jet wash the car as you sit in the passenger seat, leaning over. Obviously try to get the car as dried out as possible beforehand (not easy this time of year unless you have a garage) and cover the foot-wells (and the area behind the pedals) with kitchen towel or similar. See which bit gets wet first. Its a slow process of elimination.

Good luck!


----------



## cchamberlain (Dec 4, 2019)

Thanks for the replies guys will be trying these ideas out when we finally get a weekend with no rain!


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

sods law.

After commenting on the OP predicament I checked my car out today and its wet under the drivers mat. Not puddles but way to much to have just come off my shoes. Nothing in the boot or around the battery area and no blocked drains that i can find either.

The cars still under warantee so its back to the dealer to sort. Earliest appointment available? 27th Jan and they need it for a week


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

27th, and a week!!! I'm glad mine is out of warranty, all problems are mine and I don't have to interface with Audi one bit!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

well, I wouldn't be so glad to be out of warranty, all problems are yours as the needed money to solve them... :roll:


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

scott65742 said:


> 27th, and a week!!! I'm glad mine is out of warranty, all problems are mine and I don't have to interface with Audi one bit!


I know but apparently they only tackle 1 water ingress waranty claim per week!

I guess that means theres at least 6 other leaky Audi's waiting in my area.


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Armed with the Erwin knowledge and twenty years as an engineer I'm happy to take my chances. I'm more competent than most of their technicians and care a whole lot more about my car. Every time I had a warranty claim I had to endure their bullshit and incompetence, they fitted the wrong size tyre, over torqued a wheel nut and wiggled out of the seat separation issue having botched it once. The fact I can service my car for £40 rather hundreds I bank that money for any issues I may encounter.


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

zooks said:


> scott65742 said:
> 
> 
> > 27th, and a week!!! I'm glad mine is out of warranty, all problems are mine and I don't have to interface with Audi one bit!
> ...


That guy must be super busy!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

zooks said:


> sods law.
> 
> After commenting on the OP predicament I checked my car out today and its wet under the drivers mat. Not puddles but way to much to have just come off my shoes. Nothing in the boot or around the battery area and no blocked drains that i can find either.
> 
> The cars still under warantee so its back to the dealer to sort. Earliest appointment available? 27th Jan and they need it for a week


Hi, Because they know what a pita leak finding can be, they hope that the long wait etc. will put you off & you will find it yourself.
Hoggy.


----------



## JoshB (Sep 27, 2019)

cchamberlain said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just thought I'd post this here as I am starting to tear my hair out over this!
> 
> ...


This has just jogged my memory as my kids toy was wet the other day after he dropped it in the footwell.
Just checked and my passenger rear footwell is soaked. Just passenger, drivers side is bone dry.
Mines a 15 plate, so "early". It also floods the boot every time I open it, same as the long termer on HonestJohnhttps://www.honestjohn.co.uk/our-cars/audi-tt/wet-wet-wet/
Not sure if the 2 are related, not had chance to have a good look.


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Well i finally have my TT back from the dealer. 
Took them 2 weeks but water ingress was traced to a faulty drivers door seal.

New door seal, new carpets, strip down and rebuild. that'll be £1500 of waranty work thanks Mr audi.
glad I wasn't paying


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

zooks said:


> Well i finally have my TT back from the dealer.
> Took them 2 weeks but water ingress was traced to a faulty drivers door seal.
> 
> New door seal, new carpets, strip down and rebuild. that'll be £1500 of waranty work thanks Mr audi.
> glad I wasn't paying


I had similar work done under warranty, it was an absolute nightmare, the disassembly to remove the carpet was an act of abject barbarism, I found a number of broken clip fragments around the cabin etc and the car came back with a free creaking noise which emanated from the central console, needless to say the car went back in and I was later told the technician had used the wrong fixings, 1 year later and the noise has now come back. The interior is never the same after audi technicians are let loose...


----------



## sabml (Feb 19, 2020)

Did you sort this problem out as I have out as I have the same problem.


----------



## sabml (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi cchamnerlain, did you.find out where the leak was, I have the same problem?


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

zooks said:


> Well i finally have my TT back from the dealer.
> Took them 2 weeks but water ingress was traced to a faulty drivers door seal.
> 
> New door seal, new carpets, strip down and rebuild. that'll be £1500 of waranty work thanks Mr audi.
> glad I wasn't paying


Soooo not more that a week after my drivers side leak was fixed my passenger side rear footwell flooded :x

My car has been back at the dealers for the last 2 weeks under investigation.
Apparantely the new leak is nothing to do with all their previous dismantling work and they have diagnosed a void in the rear quarter window seal which is waiting for a specialist repairer to sort.
I'm finding it hard to believe a seal void would suddenly start to leak but i'm no expert.

Seriously thinking of getting out of this car now and I definately don't want to own it out of waranty :evil:


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

zooks said:


> I'm finding it hard to believe a seal void would suddenly start to leak but i'm no expert.
> 
> Seriously thinking of getting out of this car now and I definately don't want to own it out of waranty :evil:


They are butchers, my car was never the same after they 'fixed' it, as I said before it went in for the sports seat issues, they discovered a wet patch said they would fix under warranty and return to factory condition, that was the only start of a series of blunders, I ended up with four return visits and without my car for over a month...


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Well marvelous,
Because of coronavirus my dealers is closing up shop today with my car still in bits so i won't be getting my TT back until May :roll:


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

not a good news


----------



## Dizzydot (Jan 20, 2020)

zooks said:


> Well marvelous,
> Because of coronavirus my dealers is closing up shop today with my car still in bits so i won't be getting my TT back until May :roll:


Have you at least got a courtesy car from the dealer?


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Dizzydot said:


> zooks said:
> 
> 
> > Well marvelous,
> ...


Srsly, at this point its your right.


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Dizzydot said:


> zooks said:
> 
> 
> > Well marvelous,
> ...


No, I decided to do without one when I thought the repair was only going to be a few days so they could get the car in quicker. Now over 2 weeks later i've been told this afternoon that their shuting down today and no courtesy cars are available.

I realise coronavirus has caught everyone out and I want their staff to be as safe as they can be but if this lockdown goes on a bit i've no idea when i'll get my car back!

Not happy


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

zooks said:


> Dizzydot said:
> 
> 
> > zooks said:
> ...


This lock down could go on for months, they should've paid for a rental...


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

If it is warranty work, speak to Audi Uk and they should sort you a rental car out.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

why you don't take the car back, and sort it after lockdown has finished?



zooks said:


> Dizzydot said:
> 
> 
> > zooks said:
> ...


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

kevin#34 said:


> why you don't take the car back, and sort it after lockdown has finished?


Can't do that Kevin. The car is already dismantled and there was nobody to reassemble it before they went into lockdown.
I'll have a moan to Audi UK if this goes on too long but there arn't any car hire places open either are there?

Luckily? I can use my wifes car while she is working from home, 1.2 Kadjar anyone?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, understood... good luck


----------

